# Fingers on button, starter for-----



## aldra

In two and a half weeks we are off to Italy

Now what I would like is an detailed planof an 8week trip with places to stay

Failing that :lol: :lol: :lol:

Some ideas of places that will give us a taste of local Italy

Some places the dog can swim

Where we can relax

We have electric bikes but we also have a big mut who used to run with the bikes but now will have to take it a bit easy for a while 

Aldra


----------



## KeithChesterfield

We had a detailed plan the first time went to France - I spent hours and hours getting together the wonderful plan - within two hours of arriving in France we tore it up and binned it.

Just find places that appeal to what you like and want to do and head that way - I'll bet you find places you'd never heard of that tickle your fancy and you'll stay there instead.

Just go with the flow - and could you let us know which Vet you use on the way back and as many details of the Vet as possible - thanks.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## aldra

We don't do detailed plans

unless its someone elses :lol: :lol:

Just need some ideas on a country we travelled through 40 yrs ago in

an old dormabile, 3 kids on route to Israel

We made it, took 6 months, but you could just stop anywhere and we were young 8O :lol: :lol:

Would like to see Venice as Albert has never been there, loved Florence and Rome but not so sure with the dog

In fact loved Italy full stop

Hope it has the same effect this time round

Aldra


----------



## peejay

Which bit of Italy were you thinking of Aldra?

Pete


----------



## aldra

Apart from Venice we are open to suggestions

Aldra


----------



## Grizzly

aldra said:


> Would like to see Venice as Albert has never been there, loved Florence and Rome but not so sure with the dog


This campsite, in Florence, is not cheap but it is a short and pleasantly shady walk into town and once there, your dog will be in good company. He might wince a bit at some of the coddled mutts and even ask to be carried as many of them are, but no-one will notice one dog more or less and you'll certainly not be excluded !

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=427

Again, Venice has a lot of walking but it is mainly in the shade and, if your dog is as keen on swimming as our labrador used to be, then there are plenty of opportunities for a dip !

We liked this site in Venice:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=276

G


----------



## peejay

One of our favourite places is Lucca, beautiful walled town, you can cycle around the entire town along the top of the walls. Theres a great sosta there called 'Il Serchio'.

Not strictly Italy I suppose but another option is San Marino, you can stay in the free sosta at the base of the city. There is a funicular up to the city but worth noting that dogs have to be muzzled to travel in the funicular.

Another favourite for us on the other side is Fano, lovely town with loads to see. One sosta in town and one by the coast.

All in the database :wink: 

Pete


----------



## aldra

I am not sure how to use the Data base

I keep seeing posts about copying it on to something that will work without WiFi

but I cannot understand what

we are very unlucky with WiFi on our travels

Even with Faculty 1

Aldra


----------



## peejay

I think you mean the icampsites usb thingie, it works well but unfortunately you have to buy it...

http://www.outdoorbits.com/icampsites-usb-edition-cross-platform-campsite-database-p-1726.html

For the sostas I mentioned, heres some direct links...

Fano 1 - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4281

Fano 2 - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11571

Lucca - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2928

San Marino - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4734

Using the database is quite straightforward if you use the search facility but if theres anything specific you have a problem with just give me a shout and i'll try to help, there are loads of good entries in there, it would be a shame to see you miss out on all that info for your hols...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=search

Pete


----------



## lotte11

*italy trip*

just want to say have a brilliant time


----------



## Grizzly

peejay said:


> One of our favourite places is Lucca, beautiful walled town, you can cycle around the entire town along the top of the walls. Theres a great sosta there called 'Il Serchio'.


I'll second Il Serchio and Lucca. While there we walked to the bus station- close to the gate nearest Il Serchio- and caught the regular bus ( actually a new, air-conditioned and very comfortable coach) to Pisa. It took about 30 minutes and was a lovely drive, stopping within hailing distance of the Tower etc. Much simpler and less hassle than parking in Pisa.

G

Edit: the bus service from Lucca to Pisa is run by CLAP (!). They do take dogs:

Quote from their website- translated
· PETS
The transport of animals is permitted in the case of small domestic animals transported in containers similar to the cabin, also allowed the transportation of dogs, which may be allowed on board only when there is space available. Dogs are charged the standard rate if the size is not covered in the size of baggage transported free of charge (see below) and must be kept so as not to obstruct or cause annoyance to other passengers, so they should be leashed and muzzled. The traveler is obliged to pay compensation for any damage caused by 'animal. Guide dogs for the blind are always welcome on board and are exempted from payment of biglietto.Se explicitly requested by the driver or passengers, the blind person is required to provide a muzzle on their guide dogs.
Unquote


----------



## motormouth

Where's your toy boy when you need him???? :lol:


----------



## Nora+Neil

Aldra 

If you are thinking of using Campsites I would take the ACSI card. 

We are just back from Italy after spending 2 months there. We loved
the Venice coast line and the mountains on the border of Austria. 

What route are you taking to get there?


----------



## eddied

Enjoy wherever you go.Italy has changed a lot in 40 years; I've seen it happen. What is 'real' Italy anyway? The country is so varied and so different from one end to the other that that is a difficult question to answer. The back streets of Rome, Florence, Venice, Naples, are as much the real Italy as are the isolated mountain villages of Lucania, or the Garfagnana in Tuscany. Your dog will be welcome wherever you go. Italy has suddenly discovered itself as a dog friendly country. Muzzle laws exist, but just now seem very relaxed about it.
The further south you come, the more you will probably find what you imagine the 'real' Italy to be.
If you're really interested in motorhomes, there is a big exhibition on in Parma from 8 to16 September.
Throughout the country you will always find some local festa being celebrated late August/September; a harvest festival, a vendemmia festival, local saints day, palio, or whatever. 
Buon viaggio e benvenuto.
eddied


----------



## suedew

Aldra, john and i spent about 5 weeks in Italy last year, we went as far as rome. Have previously been to venice, but not in the van. When i can nab John's filofax I shall pm you with the campsites we visited, only one of which did not accept dogs, pity for you as in a lovely area of tuscany and has a great restaurant.
John loved it, he is wary of dogs he doesn't know. It had a great restaurant too. 
love italy and especially Italian wine, now where have i hidden the amarone.

Sue


----------



## aldra

Thanks everyone

I have noted all your suggestions and when Albert gets back we shall roughly plot them on a map and see what they pan out like

Will add Russels blog and Barrys "Chicken Run" and who knows what the result will be :lol: :lol: :lol: 

We have the ACSI book and Card and have ordered the Sostas Guide

Looks like Shadow may be travelling on public transport for the first time :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Bovisand

Aldra,
We are also heading for Italy very soon, Eurotunnel on the 28th Aug.
Departing from just down the road from you - Bolton. Also planning on being away for 8 weeks: Heading down toward Tuscany via the Lakes for approx 3 weeks and we are then over to Greece (Ferry booked from Ancona) for anther 3 weeks or so and I guess the rest spent traveling there and back. We shall see ??
Have gathered a plethora of information from the members on here which has been a really useful source for research. Can’t wait to get going.
Enjoy your trip and keep us posted on your travels.


----------



## aldra

Bovisand

Have a great trip 

We cross on the 3rd Sept

We might cross paths in Italy

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Motormouth Wrote:
"Where's your toy boy when you need him???? "

Hes up a mountain in ITaly trying to get this wifi to flipping well work so he can upload the last few weeks blog for Aldra!!!!!

Will try and do it before you leave.

There is a lot of stuff on the site from last year though as well. 

If your going to Venice then why not meander through the lakes, Orta, Maggiore, Laguna, Como, Iseo (going there next) and Garda (although Im not impressed with Garda so far. Too busy but it is August!)

Then you could do some of the mountain places in Chicken run.

Not everyone has the same away from it all taste as us though and dont forget we have a bike.

I was looking at our route and by the end of August we will pretty much have spent nearly three months circumnavigating the Alps from France, Germany, Austria, Slovenia, Italy and back into France eventually and looking at all the Sostas, Aires etc on Autoroute we havent even begun to scratch the surface.

I hear Iseo is lovely but will let you know when we have seen it!

Hey maybe we could finally meet at the top of some pass as your arriving and we are leaving. Ill be sat at the top waiting for you!


----------



## Suenliam

Hi Sandra, sorry never been to Italy with the MH but was delighted to read your post. Never imagined just a couple of weeks ago you would be worrying where to go with an enormous mutt who had never been on public transport :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Remember to take/buy there plenty of fresh chicken and other treats :roll: :roll: :roll: ( :lol: :lol: :lol: )

Have a great time and give Shadow a big hug from me.

Sue


----------



## aldra

Sue by then he will need to be back on everyday dogfood ( IHope)

Albert will be home on Saturday so we can begin to introduce some normal dog food meals

Reduced his meals to two, but he has been sick a couple of times so maybe it overloads his stomach

Still very loose which is a worry

Artificial lawn and pressure hoe permanently set up, not a problem at home

but we cant pick up after him when away

Still he is looking so well, has recommenced his battle with the hoover 8O 8O

We never allow him off lead as the vet says he needs at least a month, but he is rushing about everywhere at home and in the garden, chasing the sparrows guarding his territory from who knows what 8O 8O :lol:

But still we are so lucky, we have an absolute pain in the neck still messing up our lives and our travels

Aldra


----------



## Baron1

Glad to hear Shadow's making a nuisance of himself again!!

On the subject of Italy do not miss the lakes,they are beautiful.
There is a really nice sosta just on the outskirts of Sirmione on the southern end of Lake Garda. Sirmione is a beautiful town situated on a peninsula jutting out into the Lake. From the sosta it's an easy walk into town and there are loads of fantastic restaurants and pavement cafes overlooking the lake.
The sosta itself is on the Eastern side of the peninsula before you get to the walled city gates and you can park right on the lakeside and Shadow can swim there.
Fantastic place I'm green with envy.

Have a great time you deserve it
Mel.


----------



## aldra

Mel, 
you are just lovely 

How is Baron doing

Your suggestions are added to my data base

Isn't MHF wonderful

so full of genuine helpful people

Friends you would never meet if it was not for this

It makes my day

Aldra


----------



## Baron1

Sandra,
If you do go to Lake Garda another really nice place to stay is "Camping Le Weekend" near Salo.
It's a beautiful campsite on a hill opposite Salo on the Western side of the lake, fantastic views looking down on the Bay of Salo and a full facility site with pool, good shop, bar and restaurant, probably not too cheap any more but definitely worth a couple of nights.

Bellagio On Lake Como, take a ferry out to Isola Bella and the Borromean Palace Gardens on Maggiore all unmissable! 

Verona is another beautiful city to visit but might be a bit too hot for Shadow, Likewise Sienna and San Gimignano.

If you do decide to visit a big city Florence is fantastic with lovely large squares with pavement cafes round the outside for Pizza and Wine!
There is a nice campsite on a hill overlooking the city called "Camping Michaelangelo" only a short trip into town.

Italy is a beautiful place and I'm sure wherever you end up you will fall in love with it all over again, just watch out for the drivers they're nuts 

Mel.

PS Are you sure 8 weeks is long enough :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## eddied

You're getting lots of good suggestions for Northern Italy, so here's a few to add to the mix a bit further south.
Don't miss the Cinque Terre on the Ligurian coast just north of La Spezia. Inland Tuscany as in the Garfagnana and Barga, south of Cinque Terra and just north of Lucca. Monteriggioni not far from Siena.
San Leo quite near San Marino over on the eastern coast. Inland Umbria and Marche - where you have Lake Trasimeno, and San Gemini as well as Assisi, Perugia, and Gubbio.
Bolsena and its lake as you get nearer Rome.; and then the Etruscan coast with Cerveteri and Tarquinia. And that's just an odd few.
buon viaggio,
eddied


----------



## barryd

There are nearly 300 lakes in the Trentino Dolomites, most of them north of Lake Garda (or big lake Windermere I now call it).

Its superb up here but the only problem we have found even in peak season is once you get up into the seriously big mountains and there are some over 12000ft near here in the Adamello National park you just cant judge the weather we passed through Trento on the way here this morning and it was 32 degrees, up here at about 4000ft its more like 23-24c but its clouded over and you just cant see the big stuff.

We set off up a single track road in search of bears and high peaks (yes there are bears in the park) but it just got too much for the little bike and we gave up about 6000ft. The rear brake cooked on the way down and Mrs D had to walk!

I could stay up here for ever though. It really is stunning.

I had a decent connection to a hotel wifi earlier but its gone all slow so still cant upload the blog!


----------



## aldra

Barry

I'm guessing Michelle is now feeling so much better, your PM was most welcome

Well my Toy Boy you have two weeks to sort out that blog notwithstanding difficulties with WIFI :lol: :lol: :lol:

Have a fantastic time the both of you  

Aldra


----------



## Cazzie

Hi Sandra

So glad to hear that Shadow is fit to travel.

Our 6 weeks in Italy earlier this year was fantastic. Loved it all but our very favourite was lake Orta and especially the little town of San Guilio di Orta as recommended by barryd. There is a free sosta near the top of Sacre Monte which looked good but we actually used the campsite and parked right next to the lake. I think it was dog friendly and was an ACSI site so quite reasonable. There was a lovely walk around the lake into the little town and we loved the tune the bells played from the church on the little island.

Have a great time. Look forward to hearing all about it on your return.

Cazzie


----------



## barryd

Aldra

Shes still very tired and in a bit of pain but she must be feeling better as she managed to yell at me today! 

Not sure going up huge mountains on the bike was a great idea though but you try telling her to stay inside and rest!


----------

